# NetBeans / Eclipse



## mi007 (18. Nov 2004)

Hi... Ich habe bisher was Java angeht immer nur mit BlueJ oder ganz einfach mit Scintilla und Konsole gearbeitet.
Nun habe ich viel von Eclipse und NetBeans gehoert. Kann mir jemand sagen, welches besser ist, was zum Beispiel Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Arbeitsersparnis, Flexibilitaet, Debugging oder auch CVS angeht? Danke!


----------



## bygones (18. Nov 2004)

schau dir dich hier im forum ein bisschen um, wir haben genügend diskussionen darüber... es gibt keine allgemeine meinung - jeder hat andere vorlieben...

probier beide aus und mach dir selber ein bild... alle con dir angegebenen Punkte können beide IDEs


----------



## Gast (18. Nov 2004)

Ich finde Eclipse und den Jbuilder am besten, beide kostenlos.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

Ich sperre mal das Thema, das hatten wir schon zu oft. Und jedes Mal wird das gleiche gesagt.
Also: Bitte Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------

